# Ford diesel API oil ratings



## Superrick (Nov 18, 2008)

Just bought a 2002 ford E350 Superduty diesel work van and want to change the oil and filter. Owners manual says use API SF/CD or SF/CE asked a couple of other owners who said use Rotella 15-40 (CJ-4,CI-4,CH-4,CG-4,CF-4/SM,SI,SS) or Mobile 1-Turbo diesel (CJ-4,CI-4+,CI-,CH-4,SM,SL, ACEA E7-E5) in their 7.3 liter fords (good grief ?). Asked at the local auto parts store and they just shrugged and said most people buy Rotella because mobile one is more expensive. Does anybody know what gives with all the ratings and are both of these oils ok. By the way this thing holds 15 Quarts and has a two quart oil filter. Thanks for any help, Rick


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I go by what the manufacturer says to use. I figure a team of engineers at the factory would give better advice than a neighbor or someone working at an auto parts store!

And I have been told that by auto parts guys before... "This is what everyone buys." In my area, that means DON'T buy that product!

If you want to know all about oil, go to the expert on this here...

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The way I was taught for diesel oil, look at all of the 'C' designations. CA was the first, then CB, CC... Ford recommends a minimum of a CD designation and both of these oils exceed their minimum, so you are good to go with either. 

Talk about expensive my Kubota uses Super UDT for the hydrostat, holds 2½ gallons and is just over 5.00 per quart. Good thing I only have to change it every 300 hours.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.. You can't go wrong with Rotella 15W-40...
I run it in my 7.3l pickup,+ the fleet of equipment I manage...


----------



## Superrick (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, a nice simple answer! Thats what I needed. Probably saved me all kinds of time reading everything I never wanted to know about oil. :thumbsup:


----------

